# Hawaiian Coppy



## hellybelly6 (4 January 2018)

I have just bought an ISH whose dam is listed as Hawaiian Coppy ISH. He was bred in Cavan. Does anybody know this line or can anybody point me in the right direction?  Thanks


----------

